# buying fish on ebay?



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

does anyone have any experience buying fish on ebay? the stores around here are very limited in variation. they pretty much all have the same thing and i am interested in getting some new types of fish. Any advice?


----------



## SOLOSHOOTER (Jan 26, 2007)

I personally haven't purchased fish on eBay. But I have just purchased 12 Lawanda Red Tops on www.aquabid.com. Seller was helpfull and shipping was ultrafast - next day. The juvies were at home when i got there at lunch time and all looked good. So I left them as they were to transfer them to the tank when I got home after work. 1 fish didn't make it. Not a problem though I purchased 10 and seller sent 12. Check it out, Aqua bid has a wide variety of fish for sale and most are what you will have a hard time finding in the LFS.


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

hey! thanks looks like a better idea than ebay. thanks!


----------



## lab911 (Jan 8, 2008)

I purchased six of my Peacocks from Dave on eBay. I love them and was very happy with the price. Here is his auction item number: 160243041561

http://cgi.ebay.com/Live-Aquarium-Fish- ... dZViewItem


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

wow! nice....i like his page


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

*** ordered off of ebay before and my fish made it nice and safe and are almost a year old now. Its just like aquabid IMO


----------



## vegasdays101 (Oct 7, 2006)

I have bought and sold on both ebay and aquabid. I would do either, I am unsure how aquabid takes care of sellers that do not hold up to thier word though, ebay is usually pretty good.

I have been to Josh's place on ebay. He has some nice fish and a nice setup. Purchased from him a couple times.


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

I've ordered from www.aquabid.com but never www.ebay.com. Aquabid usually has much better deals, thats why i ordered from there.


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

*double post*


----------



## vegasdays101 (Oct 7, 2006)

I will agree that the deals are much better on abid, plus ebay "forces" you to send overnight. Best in my opinion but they will make it in decent weather longer


----------

